# Florida State Trooper Almost Causes Accident on Florida Turnpike



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

OK first I grabbed this from liveleak. (so consider the source)
Second I see nothing wrong other then some D-bag in a Tesla that had to apply his brakes.
Third Anyone that has a divided highway in your patrol area can testify that it is real pain in the balls trying to make the flip.

Liveleak.com - Florida State Trooper Almost Causes Accident on Florida Turnpike
"April 21, 2019 at 4:22pm this Florida State Trooper decided to perform a U-turn in front of my Tesla Model 3 with little regard for safety. Almost caused an accident with the big truck on the right lane."


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Not seeing where the trooper "almost" caused an accident?


----------



## pd12cl (Mar 1, 2017)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Not seeing where the trooper "almost" caused an accident?


Looked to me like the trucker saw the Trooper coming and had the common sense to move over so the Trooper had more room.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

That was a pathetic. $10 says this guys got a ticket in the past and is still butthurt.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Where’s the accident I was promised? I’m calling shenanigans!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

"Right in front of my Tesla Model 3..."

Oh GAWD!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sooty said:


> "Right in front of my Tesla Model 3..."
> 
> Oh GAWD!!


Sounds like someone is compensating for something.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

HistoryHound said:


> Sounds like someone is compensating for something.


Absolutely!


----------

